# utility trailer



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

have this trailer thats been setting around it has a ramp that fits under the trailer its wide enough for an atv to go up and down without worrying about falling
off. there is also some angle on the ends to fit a 2x10 or wider to make a tail gate, to keep things from rolling off. trailer size is 8x10 has spare tire. not sure on axle size. asking $1000 call Doug @ 801-888-2601


----------

